# How do I change registration/user details?



## katypie (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

My partner & I bought a macbook which was registered in his name with myself as another user.

We've recently split up and I kept the laptop. I'd like to know if theres anyway for me to:

1. Amend the registration details so the macbook is registered in my name.
2. Amend the user details so that I am the primary account and I can delete the secondary one that was previously in my name (obviously it uses more memory to have 2 users and I'd like to change it so that I am the only one)  I've got as far as amending the primary user name but for some reason it won't let me amend the short name.

Any help much appreciated!!

Cheers,

Kate


----------



## simbalala (Mar 24, 2007)

Changing the short name is a non trivial process so if you can live with the existing one it would be easiest.

Here's a link to a utility which will help if you really need to change it.

http://homepage.mac.com/frakes/MOSXPT/content/shortusername.html

Don't worry about using more memory for two user accounts, that's not the case.


----------



## dsr (Mar 24, 2007)

It would probably be faster to reinstall Mac OS X from scratch and make yourself the administrator.


----------

